# Slovenia, Croatia, and Bosnia



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

I leave September 9 ... right now the plan is to check out Split, Dubrovnik, Sarajevo, Zagreb, Ljubljana, Ptuj, Bled, and the coast (Piran/Koper/Izola, and maybe Trieste).

Anything worth visiting that I'm missing? Anything on the list that's worth skipping?


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

al cities that you have mentioned are definitely worth to see, and there is just one more thing- try to spend more time on croatian coast, you'll be enthusiastic 

you  can see photo threads on Alpe Adria subforum...here is the link 

http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=772

enjoy :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree, you should spend more time on croatian coast. You should visint some of the dalmatian islands ( hvar, korcula), they are fantastic. Also, you should visit some of croatian national parks- I reccomend Krka NP and Kornati. They are both within 1h drive from Split. It will be crime to miss them. No offense for Slovenians but Croatia has MUCH more to offer refering to sea and coast. So I will skip koper, izola .. Triglav, bohinj are much better choice for slovenia


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

If you visit one place on the Slovenian coast make it Piran but Croatia has more to offer. Your time in Slovenia would be better spent in Ljubljana, a couple of other towns like Ptuj or Kamnik for example and the mountains too, Soca valley, Bled/Bohinj, Velika Planina, Logarska Dolina etc are all worth visiting.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

can you post some pics
I want to see


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> can you post some pics
> I want to see


There are some great photos of Slovenia at www.burger.si kay:


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, guys!

... and there will most definately be photos!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Of the two countries, I went to (Slovenia and Croatia), I would definitely check out Ljubljana and Zagreb. I hope to go to the Dalmatian coast/Split someday too.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> can you post some pics
> I want to see


there are plenty of pics on that link that I posted...it's unnecessary to post them again   after all, there are too many of them  

and yeah, Dalmatia is definitely worth to see! And Istria as well, maybe even better IMO.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

You should definitely spend more time on Croatian Coast especially Dalmatia. Check out Zadar, Vodice, Šibenik, Trogir, Split, Hvar and Dubrovnik . :cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

You should visit Serbia, its in the area.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Instead of going to the slovenian coast, check out the Skocjan Caves. They can be more or less on your way from Ljubljana to Rijeka. 
The slovenian coast is not bad, but even slovenians told me they prefer the croatian and italian coast over their own for their holidays. Piran is nice though, as you can see the italian cosat to the north and the croatian coast to the south from there. And I was told that you can see the lights of Venice in the west at night.
Ljubljana is wonderful!


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with tips that instead of Slovenian coast (Piran, Izola, Koper) you should visit Croatian coast.

Here are some pictures:
Croatian coast - photo thread

In Slovenia i would rather visit Bled and Bohinj lake, Soča river, Postojna cave.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Very good movie: http://www.zagreb-touristinfo.hr/?id=151&l=h


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Plitvice Lakes National Park in Croatia? Never been there myself but I'v seen it on TV a couple of times and looked pretty amazing.


----------

